# I became immune to MoM!?!



## Bill Z (Feb 22, 2009)

I thought I had found at least a month long solution to severe constipation (2x a week IF LUCKY) and severe IBS-C (spasms down there that travel along my back, neck, base of skull, head, chest...) with milk of magnesia. I would take it to make me go twice a week because going once a week causes incredible bloating, pain, and discomfort and I can't live with myself going once a week. First time, the MoM worked like a charm.Today was my 5th time using it. Now I'm up to 3 tablespoons, chased with 8oz glass of water, and it didn't work. My stool was actually DRY!!! All I could pass were pencil-thin pieces, only passable with the most extreme straining, or nothing happens. If I just sit and wait without straining, it would probably take me five hours to pass the same amount. That is not possible for me.I'm really HAD IT UP TO HERE now. This whole severe constipation episode, lasting 2 months straight now, is taking its toll. I have noticeably aged in the last 2 months from all the stress this is having on me. I'm also screwed another way: if I do go successfully, symptoms from another health problem (unknown, doctors can't help) flare up: pressure in my head and neck and trouble moving my eyes and throbbing in my back and neck and tilting from side to side and possible ataxia. This whole thing is KILLING me. And I don't think anyone here gives a ####. If you do care, please say so, so I can see that someone else shares my frustration. This thing has begun to control my life and ruin almost every moment of it.Should I just increase the milk of magnesia to 4 tablespoons for a while. And then when that stops a week from now, 5 tablespoons, and then 6, and then an entire bottle... grrr. I know thats not safe. BUT what can I do. My body gets immune to every new laxative and QUICKLY.Citrucel and Miralax caused endless bloating and little relief. I won't go the enema route anymore. I won't do the senna just to ruin the nerves down there even more. What now.What now. TODAY I had a bowl of oatmeal with raisins, 5 prunes, a stool softener pill, lots of water, milk of magnesia, and coffee to stimulate my bowels when I tried to go. And my stool was still dry and barely passable. *What now?!?!?*


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you tried taking a dose every day. Probably will take less than loading up every 3 or 4 days.Rather than waiting several days for the stool to get hard and dry and then hope the MOM will rehydrate it? Or the wetter stool will just push the hard dry stool out?Osmotics can only pull water into the part of the stool they are in. When they are at the top of the colon they do not hydrate the stool at the far end. However the newer stool being wet can push everything along. If you can't resolve this with over the counter remedies it is probably time to go talk to the doctor and let them know you are substantially worse than before.


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

Bill, I can't take MOM that often or it doesn't work for me either. I have to mix things up; use one thing one day and something else the next, etc. Yes, it's terrible. I don't understand the other problems you are having, but passing hard stool is no fun.I hate to ask, but are you drinking lots of water? Are you eating yogurt? Aloe vera works for some people; didn't work for me.Another poster said to eat a tablespoon of good honey each morning. Just trying to toss out a few ideas. Some of the bowel cleansers at the health food store worked for me for a couple years till they stopped working, but at least I had 2 years of relatively regular living. I'm with you--I believe that the stress is sometimes too much to handle. I know that it affects my mood, energy level. I hate it and I've had IBS-C for 36 years!.


----------



## bluebaby1954 (Mar 27, 2009)

I really can feel your frustration and your pain. For the first time I feel like someone understands what I am going through. Although I really hate the thought that they have to leave this nightmare too.







This disease has ruled my life for too many years, at least too many than I want to say.I took two stool softeners with hot tea this morning, and two this evening, and ate my prunes. Of course, that will have NO affect. I don't know why I waste my time. Everyone said try fiber. So I bought the fiber you just mix in your food. NO affect. I go 3 weeks and no bowel movement. There is so much pain, I just don't want to get up anymore. My back hurts, my lower abdomen hurts, and sometimes the stabbing pain through my stomach almost knocks me over. I have been on Bentyl for the diarrhea phase. I have been on Levsin. But this consitpation phase has been the most painful. I also have a rectocele and a cystecele, from all the straining. My doc told me the tissue in my rectum is like ground meat. She does not even know if she can fix it now.







I just don't know if I want to go through the surgery just to have the constipation tear me apart again. My poor husband thinks I am just plain crazy. He goes every morning after breakfast and every night before bed. Just like clockwork. He thinks everyone should. God help me, I wish I could. The depression is taking me over. I wish I knew the answer. I wish I could slay this monster that has taken over my life.


----------



## adaas (Feb 18, 2009)

I can't offer much help, but I DO care because I totally understand. It seems the only thing that helps me, miralax, causes so much bloating and pain that I'd rather not use it...and I have yet to find a replacement. I'm twenty-one and this has really stalled my life, messed with every aspect so I completely understand your pain


----------



## momadam (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello BillI don't have an answer for you either, but I think we can all agree that we can relate to your problems in one aspect or another. I speak for myself, but I would guess that everyone else here cares or we wouldn't be here, trying to help with some sort of advice. Our sufferings may be in different degrees, but we all suffer. I am so sorry for your obvious pain. You have been through allot. I hope that you will find a long term answer. Keep seeking advice and support. It does help to know that there are people who are in the same boat with you.For anyone else reading this, maybe you could answer a question for me. I am not a laxative user, but since my colonoscopy 6 weeks ago I only have a bm about every 5 days. Once in awhile I will have one, and then go another couple days before another bm. I have had C off and on all my life. Anyway, my GI suggested I take MOM. I don't do well with liquid meds so I decided to take a capsule of Magnesium Oxide, which I believe is the same ingredient as MOM. Does anyone know if this works as well as MOM? It says to take 1 capsule a day at 450mgs. Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated.Thank you and God bless


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

Go ahead and up the dose to 4 tablespoons. That is within the normal adult dosing range on the directions. If that gradually becomes ineffective, you should try rotating remedies. My body tends to used to whatever I am taking after a few weeks or months. I alternate remedies to keep that from happening. I'm not always successful, but I keep trying.


----------



## SAM624443 (Mar 28, 2009)

I am new to this site but, I can totally relate to your situation - at least as far as the constipation goes. For over 15 years now, I've been drinking one cup of Dieter's Drink Green Tea (I've only ever found it in Asian grocery stores - it's a green box with a dancing ballerina on the side of a tea cup). I drink one cup in the morning and usually within 2-8 hours (depending on the time of month it is and what I ate the night before), I will have a bm. When I first started drinking it, I would get a lot of cramping prior to the bm but I haven't really had that in years. Prior to the tea, I'd easily go 10 days without (!) a bm and I soooo remember the gas, pain, bloating - it hurt just to sit down! I didn't want to get addicted to laxatives and I just can't swallow the texture of the Metamucil type stuff. Capsules of one form of fiber or another don't work as I forget to drink the required amounts of water. All I know is, for 15 years +, 1-2 teabags left to sit and 'strengthen' (I usually make it the night before and just reheat it before I leave for work) and I'm good for the next day. I'm not sure what it's doing to my insides - if anything - but, it certainly can't be any worse than no bm for 10 days (and when I would finally have one - like rabbit poop!). Good luck and let me know if you give it a shot - I'd be curious to hear if it works for you as well as me.


----------



## SpaceNeedle (Jul 22, 2000)

SAM624443 said:


> For over 15 years now, I've been drinking one cup of Dieter's Drink Green Tea (I've only ever found it in Asian grocery stores - it's a green box with a dancing ballerina on the side of a tea cup).


3 Ballerina Tea Dieter's Drink:http://www.amazon.com/Ballerina-Tea-Dieter...s/dp/B0009TIKWWProduct Description"..This product contains Senna..."...its the Senna that's doing it.----------------------------------------Some of the concerns of taking Sena: http://altmedicine.about.com/od/completeazindex/a/senna.htmSide Effects and SafetySenna should not be used for more than seven consecutive days unless under a doctor's supervision. It should not be used to get a daily bowel movement.Pregnant or nursing women should not use senna. Children should not use senna.Senna or other anthraquinone-containing herbs should not be used by people diverticular disease, ulcerative colitis, Crohn's disease, severe hemorrhoids, blood vessel disease, congestive heart failure, heart disease, severe anemia, abdominal hernia, gastrointestinal cancer, recent colon surgery, or liver and kidney disease.Senna may interact with drugs called calcium channel blockers, such as procardia, and the drug indocin.Senna may discolor urine.Side effects of senna may include strong cramping and griping pains in the abdomen (due to muscle contractions. Senna can also cause electrolyte imbalance (loss of potassium) and loss of body fluids, nausea, rash, swelling of the fingertips, weight loss, and dark pigmentation in the colon, called melanosis coli with longer term use. Discontinue using senna immediately if you experience these side effects. Call your doctor if you experience bloody diarrhea or prolonged abdominal pain after using rhubarb.Senna has been linked to liver toxicity. There is a report of a 52 year old woman who ingested one liter of senna tea per day for over three years. She developed acute liver failure and kidney impairment requiring intensive care therapy. Long-term use of anthraquinones has been linked to the development of colorectal growths (adenomas) and cancer.Large doses of anthraquinones may cause bloody diarrhea or vomiting.----------------------------------------


----------



## SAM624443 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you SpaceNeedle! I had NO idea that senna could do all that - guess I'll have to find another way


----------



## sarah jane (Apr 1, 2009)

I use 4 tablespoons of MOM last thing at night, and it works really well in the morning..from my own experience w/IBS I feel really toxic/bad if I go longer than 1-2 days without a bm..I have found that getting several colonics to clear out my colon was very helpful, and then i have made every effort to not get plugged up.sounds like your colon could use a good cleaning out.I wouldn't hesitate to use MOM every night, if the miralax didn't work for you..the docs say it is safe to use very regularily.I often have to insert a suppository to get my colon activated, even if i did take MOM the night before..you could try that trick also.let me know how it goes.


----------



## sarah jane (Apr 1, 2009)

I have found MOM to be super helpful..4 tablespns at night


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Apple Cider Vinegar - have you tried that - tablespoon in a glass of warm water - I put one teaspoon in a glass of warm water and had a few sips and was going for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## SAM624443 (Mar 28, 2009)

SpaceNeedle - after having read your e-mail, I was concerned about the Senna ingredient but, the tea that I use (www.teastohealth.com/Chinese.htm) is/was (they've changed their packaging) only one ballerina on the teacup and the ingredients don't contain Senna. The listed ingredients are Malva Verticellata, Persimmon Leaf and Stevia (a sweetener). I tried to find some info on these ingredients but couldn't find anything bad so, I'll probably stick with what I've been using. You are right on the 3 Ballerina tea tho - Senna is the second ingredient.


----------



## Bill Z (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd like to take as many as 4 tablespoons but for two reasons1) I hate the taste of MoM, just hate it. It stains my mouth with that chalky aftertaste for hours no matter what. It's a problem for me because I don't take MoM before going to sleep, I just prefer not to go in the morning, as I tend to take a while and that causes scheduling problems. _Can you get Milk of Magnesia in pill form?_2) It makes me feel weak and dizzy, at least sometimes it does; other times I don't notice it.thanks for all the advice so far guys


----------



## momadam (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi BillI have been following this thread since the beginning, and the question I had was regarding taking magnesium oxide instead of MOM. There is a pill form of MOM, but it is a little pricey if you take it on a "regular" ;-) basis. It is like $6.00 for 25 caplets. I bought a bottle of regular mag. oxide 500 mg. 100 caps, for $8.00, and was wondering if this is the same as MOM. If anyone knows the answer to this I would love to hear from you. But yes Bill, there is an answer to your question.Hope that helps!Be well,Carolyn


----------



## lifeofhell (Apr 5, 2009)

Bill... I have the same symptoms and problem....I gave up on MOM and started using the Dulcolax suppository. It makes me go withing 15-20 mins after inserting it. It sucks, but worth it. There is some bloating after having a bowel movement, at least for me. I drink fiber in the morning with alot of water through out the day and then pop one of these in me and just wait. Also, try cascarasagrada from GNC, it will work for about a month, you may have better results then me.My GI said that if I need to use it then I go ahead. He's clueless on finding something to help. I've done a colonoscopy, and am on anti-depressants right now, its been a week and no change.I also went to an allergist and found out i'm allergic to certain foods, sometimes eating just a little bit of what I'm allergic to triggers a bowel movement, it sounds crazy but it works. Has anyone tried Digestive Advantage for IBS-C? I've tried ever pill, fiber drink, and remedy, but nothing works. I'm so bloated i look pregnant if I were a female. Bill don't give up, there has to be something it this world to help people in our situation. Keep us updated and hopefully this site wont crash again.


----------



## Bill Z (Feb 22, 2009)

So much for becoming immune to MoM... today I started with a breakfast of 2-3 bowls of shredded wheat and then I had 5 prunes. I made sure I had a lot of water throughout the day/night, although I always do that anyway. About 30 minutes before I had dinner, I had a full 3 tablespoons of MoM (a bit more than usual) with 8 oz water.Many hours later (as I don't go in the morning; I go before bed) I had a decent urge to go. I got rid of a lot, basically the biggest "clean-out" I had in over a year. While I'm glad this stuff works--despite unpredictable results--I wonder if it worked a bit_ too well_?? A lot of the stool was very loose and watery, not quite diarrhea, but just very, very soft. Combining the loose stools with all the magnesium from MoM, can an electrolyte problem occur? I use MoM every 3-4 days so I guess it would be unlikely, but I thought I would ask anyway.Once I get through the current Jumbo bottle of MoM, I plan to stop using this stuff and try some more natural products, possibly probiotics along with fiber products. I have a potential underlying kidney issue (not identified as such, but in my last blood test, the albumin/globulin ratio went slightly over the limit) so I don't think tons of magnesium are worth the risk.Here's the big question: *Maybe these "clean-outs" can help things get going as they should again?* Because I don't want to rely on this #### for any longer than one more month, at the most. And I don't want my body to become reliant on MoM just to have an adequate BM.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Hi BillWell at least it worked for you.If you find a good probiotic that cures the C do let me know - I've been taking dairy free chewable acidophillis and I think its made the C worse - I was taking Yakult and I think even when I was taking senokot along with Yakult - Yakult seemed to make the C worse.I'm going to try Aloe Vera Juice, then I've just sent off for some triphala (have you looked at that) and I read a good article if you're wanting a quick cure for C - try 4 teaspoons of warmed sesame oil. Another good one is (not sure where you are but check the internet as you can order from there) Ortisan Fruit Cubes - Fruit and Fibre - come in 2 kindsJust thought I'd share some of the above.


----------



## sarah jane (Apr 1, 2009)

Janetmtt..I'm so pleased you're gonna try the triphala..the longer i use it the better i feel about using it!..I am up to a loaded teaspoon at night [waiting at least two hours after last eating something], followed by a swig of juice or whatever, and then the same first thing in the morning, and i wait an hour and a half to eat anything..just drink some yerba matte tea..then, because my colon is very much in a state of Colonic Inertia, which means it almost never will evacuate unless i stimulate it, i insert a capsule of pure organic peppermint oil, and shortly there after have a good bm..another benefit is that my abdominal area feels tons better..less crampy, achy [almost none now], no more sense of bloating, no gas issues..triphala is supposed to flush out as well as tone the colon, so i sense that something healing and therapeutic may be also going on..not deceiving myself that IBS will now miraculously disappear, but at least feel like this may be the healthiest thing i've done so far..this practise has enabled me, at least right now, to go off of any other oral laxatives..which makes me feel great, as I don't want to be using laxatives like that, long term, if it can be avoided. want to go the 'natural' route as much as possible.let me know how you do on the triphala..as i said before, it is quite bitter, so gag it down fast and wash it right away with something else.sj


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Sarah JaneWhy do you have to wait two hours on a night after eating before taking it and an hour and a half on a morning - is that how the instructions say to take it or is it just your own regime. When you say a teaspoon - what are using - tincture/liquid form. The guy at the shop said it's best taken by tablets if you are on a maintenance dose.Is there any special way of taking it - the bottle just said so many drops in a tablespoon of warmed water 3 x per day.But it's very good for loads of things - and you can get weight loss too - so here's hoping - will keep you informed - I'm like you also - prefer to go natural (whatever that is as I'm struggling mega time at the moment) as having to take laxatives as they stop working after a while and you just have to keep increasing the dose.


----------



## sarah jane (Apr 1, 2009)

janet..regarding triphala..the practitioner who recommended that i try it has an extensive background in ayurvedic medicine, and he said if i could get the powdered herb it was more effective then by capsule form.I wait after and before eating because he said triphala must be taken 'away from food' was the expression he used..I ordered triphala in bulk form, and it came in a half pound bag..powdered herb..the directions say around a half teaspoon i think, but the ayurvedic guy said start with a good teaspoon at a time..i use a kitchen measuring spoon [the type you measure ingredients with when baking for example].. and mix it in a small amount of warm water.sj


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for that - I've not seen it in powdered form - where do you get it from?


----------

